# 1904-1908 Marsh Antique Motorcycle Engine on CL



## bikewhorder (Sep 19, 2014)

This would be cool to have...http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/mcy/4665911233.html


----------



## bricycle (Sep 19, 2014)

way kool, but try find'n parts....


----------



## catfish (Sep 19, 2014)

That's been on CL for a long time.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 19, 2014)

catfish said:


> That's been on CL for a long time.




$6-800 wouldn't be too bad for a static display tho-


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 21, 2014)

$6-800 would be enough to not insult the seller if you just wanted the cylinder.......alot of times old cycles loose parts and you find the guy who has what you need and you have the parts replicated.......its hard to be choosy when your dealing in hundred year old art.......i mean cycles


----------

